# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Порядок оформления приглашений

## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! У кого есть опыт оформления приглашения для временного прибывания (6мес.или более) в Маяпуре? Поделитесь пожалуйста.
С чего начинать?    Спасибо. :blink:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

хм,да тут собственно и начинать нечего.все дело в том,чтобы президент храма прислал приглашение от ИССКОН на Ваше имя,установленной формы-они знают,как должно быть.а вот как сконтактировать с президентом и убедить его,чтоб дать Вам такое приглашение-ну наверно через своего президента попробуйте,через регионального...но мне кажется,что такое приглашение высылают тем преданным,в которых храм(Майапур) заинтересован..они же там пишут,что берут ответственность за Ваше проживание и все такое,в том числе за то,чтобы Вы покинули Индию по истечении срока ,указанного в приглашении..не думаю,что такое широко практикуется в Майпуре-желаюших-то ого го го сколько!

----------

